# Porter Cable 4 HP Wet/Dry $25 at Costco



## TonyL (Nov 10, 2016)

Starting tomorrow. I own several of the large, 6 HP Rigids and use them to complement my dust collectors as spot/narrow area cleaners. 

I can see buying a few of these to sit right next to some stationary tools and benches for spot cleaning. They don't carry Rigid's guarantee, but I thought $25 was bad for a limited use.

I am going to get at least one tomorrow.


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 10, 2016)

PM sent.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks. Read.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 10, 2016)

I learned that the unit may not be best suited for sucking up chips and doesn't have a small particular rating. I upgrade all of my vacs with a re-usable low micron filter which I am not sure this unit can accommodate (the low micron filter cost between 18 and 25 on Amazon.)  just want all to know what I am not sure of. We all know it's a "cheap" unit and that Porter Cable, Rigid, etc. are not made nearly the same as the tools I bought and still own over 25 years ago.


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 11, 2016)

I've seen videos on youtube where DIY home dust extractor systems use something similar, but they recommend 5HP or better ... I could see getting by with just a 4HP unit by making it a dedicated dust extractor or a small portable unit for use with one tool at a time, though.


Now ... how to get my grubby lil paws on a deal like this, as it would definitely be a step up for me over my vacuum cleaner...?


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 11, 2016)

[QUOTE

Now ... how to get my grubby lil paws on a deal like this, as it would definitely be a step up for me over my vacuum cleaner...? [/QUOTE]

If you don't have a Costco near you, just register and log on to Costco.com and order.....the Vac will come to you!


----------



## edicehouse (Nov 11, 2016)

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Shop-Vac-5-Gallon-6-Peak-HP-Shop-Vacuum/1000049567

How is this one Tony?


----------



## TonyL (Nov 11, 2016)

I don't know but I like the 6 HP and price. I want to make sure that I can find the low micron/re-usable filters for them. 

No wheels..but  I plan on having one next to each stationary tool.

https://www.amazon.com/Shop-Vac-Rig...1478871821&sr=8-1&keywords=cleanstream+filter

Now the last time I bought these...they were no more than $20 each (for the large ones ...for my Rigids). They do last "forever" though.


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 11, 2016)

Oh ... I do have a lowes near me .... I'll go get that one! 

That one I could use for a main DC power unit.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 11, 2016)

I heard through the grape vine and now I can not confirm it so take it for what it is worth, that Home Depot may put the Ridgids on sale again as they did 2 years ago.


----------



## edicehouse (Nov 11, 2016)

Every year it seems Lowes has one for Black Friday sale.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 11, 2016)

I am going to get the Lowes one and the Costco one. I like having the wheels. Thanks for the find. If HD puts the RIGID on sale. I will pick up another one of those. I don't like dragging tools around the shop.


----------



## moke (Nov 11, 2016)

I have the Stanley and craftsman versions of these vacs.....I have dedicated one to my Random Orbital Sanders (ROS).....it was a $25 or $30 special at a BORG.  I also have a Delta downdraft table....no longer available, but very similar to the Shop Fox that Grizzly currently sells.     http://www.grizzly.com/products/20-x-40-Benchtop-Downdraft-Table/W1733A
The vac and ROS are by far more dustless than the downdraft.  I have friends that have the festool vac and ROS and have 1000.00 in the pair, I have under 150 for the rigid 6" ROS, and the vac.  I also have a couple of PC 5"....which use the the same output fitting.  I might recommend the Rockler coupling set with additional hose and a good fitting connector.  http://www.rockler.com/dust-right-universal-small-port-hose-kit

I use several of similar powered vacs, they are handy...I have them at my DP, and OSS and Disc sander....they all dust collect well, but beyond that they are not great.....use your bigger vac for general clean up......
Just my .02
Mike


----------



## KenV (Nov 11, 2016)

As long as one remembers that the hp rating on shop vacs has little to do with the laws of physics and lots to do with marketing tall tales.......

Read the amps


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 11, 2016)

Tony, How about a side by side review of both vacs when you get them?


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 11, 2016)

KenV said:


> As long as one remembers that the hp rating on shop vacs has little to do with the laws of physics and lots to do with marketing tall tales.......
> 
> Read the amps



Yup, you don't know if it really sucks......or if it really sucks:frown:

The in shop trial will be the test.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 11, 2016)

Charlie_W said:


> Tony, How about a side by side review of both vacs when you get them?


 
That had to be a joke . I barely have the patience to photograph my pens....you've seen my photos. Now they suck. LOL

I will compare the amps though. Thanks for the reminder Ken.


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 11, 2016)

TonyL said:


> Charlie_W said:
> 
> 
> > Tony, How about a side by side review of both vacs when you get them?
> ...



Tony, your pics are fine...no issue there.

I know! We will get Dan to do a YouTube review!:biggrin:


----------



## TonyL (Nov 11, 2016)

Oh yeah...I am a Christian, but he his a pastor..he's got the patience.


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 12, 2016)

Got me my first ever shop vac today .... went to Lowe's and grabbed the 5 gallon 6 HP model for 50 bucks.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 12, 2016)

Enjoy. I am going to compare the amps. I couldn't find the specs on the Porter Cable.  My rigid 6 hp is 11. I will see. And enjoy, my friend.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 12, 2016)

Ken..if I can help you with shipping, just let me know.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Nov 12, 2016)

So (based on the highly regarded info found here) I visited my not so close Costco today and got one. Well, not quite a single-purpose trip. LOML and I enjoy hitting there and grabbing a "free" light lunch. Needed dog food, Bounty paper towels and tp plus a few other necessities. Got it home and I must say it sucks. Quite a bit more than I expected. Going to be dedicated to the basement and cleaning up the car. Thanks for the tip!!!!


----------



## TonyL (Nov 12, 2016)

I haven't gotten either yet. LOL. I am going to hit both stores now. Enjoy Ted!


----------



## TonyL (Nov 12, 2016)

Can someone tell me the amps on the Porter Cable vacuum?

I can't find the specs and Costco was closed when I got there...it's only 4 miles from my house though. I did pick up the SV from Lowes though.

Thanks!


----------



## TonyL (Nov 12, 2016)

*Amps to HP*



KenV said:


> As long as one remembers that the hp rating on shop vacs has little to do with the laws of physics and lots to do with marketing tall tales.......
> 
> Read the amps


 
Hi Ken:

Is this thing right?

https://www.easycalculation.com/unit-conversion/amps-to-hp-calculator.php


Thank you!


----------



## TonyL (Nov 12, 2016)

To your point Ken: Here's ShopVacs Disclaimer 

**"Peak Horsepower" (PHP) is a term used in the wet-dry vacuum industry for consumer comparison purposes. It does not denote the operational                    horsepower of a wet-dry vacuum but rather the horsepower output of a motor, including the motor’s inertial contribution, achieved in laboratory                    testing. In actual use, Shop-Vac<sup><small>®</small></sup> motors do not operate at the peak horsepower shown.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 12, 2016)

Listen do not even try to figure out the HP of a wet dry vac because each company will use different criteria. The larger the vac the larger the motor. Industrial vacs will have more powerful motors than what is sold in Home Centers. They use a universal motor that has shorter life than an induction motor which is found in machinery.


----------



## KenV (Nov 13, 2016)

Easy ru!e of thumb is about 7.5 amps per running hp.   There are lots of "ya buts" to the rule of thumb, but it is pretty good for lathes and shop vacs.

Sorts out the 3 amp motors advertised as 3/4 hp on lathes.

There are a bunch of codes and standards for honest amps, and none for hp.






TonyL said:


> To your point Ken: Here's ShopVacs Disclaimer
> 
> **"Peak Horsepower" (PHP) is a term used in the wet-dry vacuum industry for consumer comparison purposes. It does not denote the operational                    horsepower of a wet-dry vacuum but rather the horsepower output of a motor, including the motor’s inertial contribution, achieved in laboratory                    testing. In actual use, Shop-Vac<sup><small>®</small></sup> motors do not operate at the peak horsepower shown.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks Ken! 

Ken, is the calculator below any good for other tools?

https://www.easycalculation.com/unit...calculator.php

And, I think the it defaults to 65% efficiency. Is that a good estimate?

Thank you.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 13, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Listen do not even try to figure out the HP of a wet dry vac because each company will use different criteria. The larger the vac the larger the motor. Industrial vacs will have more powerful motors than what is sold in Home Centers. They use a universal motor that has shorter life than an induction motor which is found in machinery.


 
Thanks JT.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 13, 2016)

TonyL said:


> Thanks Ken!
> 
> Ken, is the calculator below any good for other tools?
> 
> ...




Tony, in a perfect world. 1 HP =746watts   watts = volts  X amps where the problem with motors such as those come in is the efficiency and how they calculate it. When they say peak HP, what is peak HP and how do they get there??  Sucking water and sucking up dust are 2 different things. Those HP rating are for the consumer to get an idea what they are comparing to. Amps would be the more reliable number to look at for comparison but again too many other factors such as how well is the container sealed can effect ratings, what filter is used can have an effect, the size of the hose can have an effect, so it is a guessing game to a point. Just look at the container size and use that for your mind calculations.

What I highly suggest and this is my opinion, if you want facts then compare units using Consumers guide or other tests guides that are out there. They actually test side by side using the same materials. Good luck.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 13, 2016)

Thank you JT. This is excellent information. However, my question to Ken pertains to the accuracy of the website tool used to calculate hp   I understand thanks to you and Ken that HP calculations for shop vac are difficult at best to calculate. 

I am interested in the tool (website link) above. 

Thanks again. I love to learn. 

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 13, 2016)

yes Tony but again to a point without getting into other calculations. Here are some more for you to look through.


HP = Volts X Amps X efficiency / divided by    746 

www.elec-toolbox.com/Formulas/Motor/mtrform.htm


----------



## TonyL (Nov 13, 2016)

Well. I went to Costco and I prefer the construction of the.   shop vac at Lowes.  I can see the porter cable being a good choice for smaller shops and light use  based on its size which may have nothing to do with its suction. It is 8 amps. 

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyL (Nov 13, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> yes Tony but again to a point without getting into other calculations. Here are some more for you to look through.
> 
> 
> HP = Volts X Amps X efficiency / divided by    746
> ...


 
Thank you JT.  I love stuff like this.


----------



## KenV (Nov 13, 2016)

Tony,  the web site has the formula, but the values used get into the Yea But arena.

I have seen voltage readings as small as just over 100 up to over 125.  But they were not with the same meter and many/ most lower cost meters have a tolerance of 5% or so of the scale.  That translates to perhaps 15 volts on a zero to 300 scale.  

Label amps are better coming from a test lab.

Because HP is really a measure of work, efficiency is used to translate the volt-amps (imput watts) into the foot pounds of work.  I worked with motor pump sets that were middle to high 80s for efficiency.  Who knows what the efficiency of the motor is on a vacuum.  



Hence rules of thumb.....   You can have precision without benefit of accuracy.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 13, 2016)

Thank you very much Ken. That makes sense. 

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## edicehouse (Nov 16, 2016)

TonyL said:


> Charlie_W said:
> 
> 
> > Tony, How about a side by side review of both vacs when you get them?
> ...


 
The one time in life where sucking more is a good thing!


----------



## TonyL (Nov 16, 2016)

I only bought the one at Lowes...the other one from Costco seemed too light and fragile for my needs.


----------

